# urgent: ticker in html oder dhtml?



## teene (22. August 2001)

hallo out there,

ich bastel grade an ner seite, die noch heute fertig werden muß. drauf soll ein ticker, möglichst nicht mit normalem html-text, sondern mit sich bewegenen gifs.

habe ein script mit marquee-tag gefunden, das ist allerdings für netscape-user angeblich nicht zu sehen. da das eine geschäftl. seite ist, müssen die aber (leider) berücksichtigt werden.....

hat jemand eine bessere lösung, um gifs von a nach b zu bewegen? dhtml vielleicht oder was in der richtung?

ich bin super dankbar für ne antwort.

greetz to everyone 

teene


----------



## RedZack (6. September 2001)

Javascript?


----------



## teene (6. September 2001)

hab das ding jetzt einfach mit dem marquee tag gelassen und für netscape user ein schönes standbild reingesetzt....

aber wenn du noch ein javascript hättest wär auch net schlecht...

greetz


----------



## RedZack (6. September 2001)

Ich hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen:


<!-- THREE STEPS TO INSTALL LINE SCROLLER:

  1.  Copy the coding into the HEAD of your HTML document
  2.  Add the onLoad event handler into the BODY tag
  3.  Put the last coding into the BODY of your HTML document  -->

<!-- STEP ONE: Paste this code into the HEAD of your HTML document  -->

<HEAD>

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript1.2">
<!-- Original:  Ernst Straka (ernst.straka@central-europe.basf.org) -->
<!-- Web Site:  http://www.rs-systems.at/straka -->

<!-- This script and many more are available free online at -->
<!-- The JavaScript Source!! http://javascript.internet.com -->

<!-- Begin
var l1 =   0; // left of ticker in pixel, or 0 to position relative
var t1 =   0; // top of ticker in pixel, or 0 to position relative
var w1 = 400; // width of ticker in pixel
var ie = document.all ? true : false;
var first = true;
var l2 = l1 + w1;
var l3 = l1 - l2;
var l = l2;
function tickinit() {
if (ie) {
if (l1 == 0 && t1 == 0) {
pos = document.all['tickpos'];
l1 = getLeft(pos);
t1 = getTop(pos);
}
ticktext.style.posTop = t1;
}
else {
if (l1 == 0 && t1 == 0) {
pos = document.anchors['tickpos'];
l1 = pos.x;
t1 = pos.y;
}
document.ticktext.pageY = t1;
}
l2 = l1 + w1;
l3 = l1 - l2;
l = l2;
setInterval('tick()', 10);
}
function getLeft(ll) {
if (ll.offsetParent)
return (ll.offsetLeft + getLeft(ll.offsetParent));
else 
return (ll.offsetLeft);
}
function getTop(ll) {
if (ll.offsetParent)
return (ll.offsetTop + getTop(ll.offsetParent));
else
return (ll.offsetTop);
}
function tick() {
l = l - 0.5;
if (l < l3) l = l2;
cl = l1 - l;
cr = l2 - l;
if (ie) {
ticktext.style.posLeft = l;
ticktext.style.posTop = t1;
ticktext.style.clip = "rect(auto "+cr+"px auto "+cl+"px)";
if (first) ticktext.style.visibility = "visible";
}
else {
document.ticktext.pageX = l;
document.ticktext.clip.left = cl;
document.ticktext.clip.right = cr;
if (first) document.ticktext.visibility = "show";
}
first = false;
}
//  End -->
</script>
</HEAD>

<!-- STEP TWO: Insert the onLoad event handler into your BODY tag  -->

<BODY OnLoad="tickinit()">

<!-- STEP THREE: Copy this code into the BODY of your HTML document  -->

<a name="tickpos"> </a>

<div id="ticktext" style="position:absolute;font-family:arial;font-size:14pt;visibility:hidden;">
<nobr>Doesn't this message scroller look great?  You can even insert links like this: <a href="http://www.yahoo.com" target="_blank">yahoo.com</a>  Now it repeats.</nobr>
</div>

<p><center>
<font face="arial, helvetica" size="-2">Free JavaScripts provided<br>
by <a href="http://javascriptsource.com">The JavaScript Source</a></font>
</center><p>

<!-- Script Size:  2.48 KB -->


----------



## teene (6. September 2001)

holla!

na das guck ich mir doch noch mal genauer an!
thanx

& greetz


----------

